# Phone lines down



## Stroodlepuff (5/1/15)

Phone lines are still down - we are waiting for Telkom to switch off holiday mode and come help! 

But we are back and fully operational as of today  

We look forward to an awesome year with you guys  

If you urgently need to call us my cell is 079 096 4809

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/1/15)

And they're back up


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/1/15)

Nice...


----------

